# feburary meeting anyone?



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

any ideas?


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

How about we meet at Michael and Shane's new digs and do another aquascaping job? It is short notice and would be potluck, but this could be a lot of fun!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

See the thread "Aquascaper needed".

Specifically, we are talking about meeting at Mike and Shane's on Sunday afternoon and doing more "group-scapes". I'm keen on the idea because I learned so much from doing last month's project.

--Michael


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Michael,

Going to Mike and Shane this Sunday afternoon?

--Nikolay


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm game if the roads are not to scary.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I think that's a good plan. We should always try to help our fellow club members! ;D It should be good by then. Bill and I have to go get our trailer we had to leave in Belton. Had a mishap and they couldn't get parts until today. It's too nasty to try to go get it and get stuck.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

niko said:


> Michael,
> 
> Going to Mike and Shane this Sunday afternoon?
> 
> --Nikolay


Yes, if this turns into an actual club function. I don't want to show up by myself, eat their food, and not get their tanks done, LOL.

Seriously, Mike and Shane's tanks deserve more experience than I have.

--Michael


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'm game.... and will do it.. just want the roads to be safe... I just want to know the roads, also think how jam pack roads will be because of the super bowl...


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

If we start AFTER the game begins, the roads will be deserted.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm sorry but what is "after the game"?

What time?

--Nikolay


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

The super bowl starts at 5:30. Football game niko...


----------



## AquaCamp (May 31, 2010)

Won't be able to make this meeting it it's this Sunday. I'm not leaving my house on game day, don't want to get caught up in all of the Superbowl madness. I can't imagine a good way to get to Dallas from my house in North Arlington.

Ric


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

when does the foosball game end? what you have been playing foosball behind my back,. AHA EVERY THINGS THE DEVIL TO YOU MAMMA! HA HA any one else like adam sandler? we could do a early morning or early afternoon.. couldn't the game be put on the tv, and for the ones who want to watch can watch it, and for the ones who want to aqua scape can aqua scape....


----------



## Northtexaswilds (Nov 21, 2010)

wait....so this sunday? I think we should do it later in the month once they ice has thawed a bit. I dont want anyone to get into car trouble..


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

it's snowing again, send the snow mobile... we should more or likely wait till it's sunny and dry outside.


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

As of 8:30 this morning, the snow is still coming down in Euless. I don't plan to go anywhere soon.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey guys, long time no see. I hope you decide to move it later this month, it seems a little craci main to do it on a snowy Superbowl Sunday, but thats probably my bias for having to drive from Midland to participate. Anyway I will be keeping an eye out, my tanks are finally up and running again.

I got this aquatic grass to grow pretty well in some of my tens with low light and no additives, so I will be bringing that and maybe you people can identify what it is again. My poor 55 gal that used to be the amazon is a algae disaster akin to what I've seen Niko accomplish. Well I am thinking that I need to make a run to Dallas to buy some plants sometime soon, I hope to see you all then, maybe later this month or March??? Happy planting/aquascaping everyone.


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

If the plants in Shane and Micheal's tanks can wait a week or two I don't mind postponing. Niko, can you call them and find out?


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I second the idea of postponing a week or two later.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

I think the real issue here is that mike and shane need help. Im sure they realize people r busy. Lets just call it a party and not a meetingto get postponed. I suggest that we start an rsvp list and find out who's in.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

kimcadmus said:


> I think the real issue here is that mike and shane need help. Im sure they realize people r busy. Lets just call it a party and not a meetingto get postponed. I suggest that we start an rsvp list and find out who's in.


x2.

1. me - depends on road conditions. the sun is out and starting to melt :supz:


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Lily and I will be there!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm in. I will probably bring Nancy. Neither of us a football watchers.


----------



## Northtexaswilds (Nov 21, 2010)

so was this the meeting? did i miss it?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't think Sunday qualified as an "official" meeting, but no other meeting has been scheduled to my knowledge.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

from my understanding this was just a get together and the true feb. meeting will be later this month...


----------



## Northtexaswilds (Nov 21, 2010)

ok if i send the email will they tell me the info or do yall think it hasnt been released yet?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't think any decision has been made yet. Probably the best thing is to check this thread every few days.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey! We make the decisions together! 

Sue has invited us to the school again. We can see the damage we made by setting up that tank in Jan. She loves it, says it's clear and all.

So should I talk to her if she is still ok for us to go to the school again?

And for what Sunday?

--Nikolay


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I like the Ideal of going back to the school. got plenty of space and would like to see the tank.


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

Ok with me! Let me get permission from the powers that be.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

See! That was easy!

(if you know the right people...)

--Nikolay


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

niko said:


> See! That was easy!
> 
> (if you know the right people...)
> 
> --Nikolay


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Thanks to Sue!

--Nikolay


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Good idea! Maybe Jason and Robert can tell us more about their experience with the K1 media and fluidized bed filters.


----------



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

i have had a great ammount of experience with fluid bed filters... back when they were popular i had a couple oft he sand ones. and the are efficient in themselves but i believe this K1 to be way more efficient than a sand filter was with the bacteria that will be growing.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

What Sunday will we be going back to the school?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

it's okay. any sunday is good for me.


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

Let me check tomorrow. Probably the last Sunday in February, the 27th. Will Jason bring some K1 to sell to members?


----------



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

i will if yall want me to just let me know i'll package some up


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Jason, I would like to try some in an HOB filter as an experiment--maybe 2 cups at most.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Did we have a confirmation on the date?


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

Let me check today. If no one disagrees, February 27.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

what type on the 27th? because I will be going camping that weekend in austin from friday afternoon to sunday morning.. (just give me time to take a shower unless you people don't mind me smelling like forest ha ha  ) .....


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I think it will be our standard 1:30pm. Worse case senerio, we could spay you down at a near by car wash. I promise not to use the hot wax.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

digital_gods said:


> I think it will be our standard 1:30pm. Worse case senerio, we could spay you down at a near by car wash. I promise not to use the hot wax.


:supz: ha ha, rats, no live size slip and slide. :biggrin: I think the camp ground has showers. it's my brothers friend, me and my brother just got to come up with gas money to get down there. every thing else he is taking care of. :supz::spy:


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

If no one disagrees, then I'll post up the info 27th @1:30 on facebook.


----------

